

How Disney creates snow - phelm
http://www.disneyanimation.com/technology/publications/55

======
ggchappell
This is interesting, but the post title is inaccurate. This is a new way of
doing dynamic modeling of snow, put together by a group of researchers, most
of which are affiliated with Disney. Perhaps this model -- or something based
on it -- might be used in a CG movie someday. Perhaps such a movie might be
made by someone other than Disney.

